# New No1 Heavyweight



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pick from the list


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

I think now there isn't any clear number 1 heavyweight. And i miss some names on the list. 

My only real thought about this it that Brock Lesnar will fall soon.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

It's Brock or Shane once the fight is over. As of right now (and after as far as I'm concerned ) it's Brock. The champs the champ for a reason.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

JDS. MMA Math proves it. He's unbeaten in the UFC and has a win over the guy that submitted Fedor. JDS > The rest of the world. 

Seriously though, I'd say ATM it's Brock, as he's the UFC HW Champion, but a loss to Carwin would really mix things up. I'm backing Lesnar to take Carwin out and say #1 though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

gosuu said:


> It's Brock or Shane once the fight is over. As of right now (and after as far as I'm concerned ) it's Brock. The champs the champ for a reason.


Because he defeated 2 overrated fighters? Brock Lesnar is a newcoming MMA wannabe who hasn't proved anything.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brock Lesnar is pretty high ranked actually, since his resume isn't that impressive yet. After he clears out Carwin, his going to be the number one heavyweight for sure.


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

Personally I think Carwin will defeat lesnar.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I still belive Cain Is the man. His standup, his wrestling and most important his cardio!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Has to be Brock now. Strange, I still consider Fedor top #5 P4P but I consider Brock the #1 heavyweight. That's messed up.


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

First of all i'm a regular Fedor nuthugger. But whether he won or lost to Werdum realistically he's fighting in a minor league. Like trying to say a colledge football team is better than an nfl team because they have never lost. Fedor's great, but till he steps up to the big leagues, he shouldn't even make that list.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Perraks said:


> I think now there isn't any clear number 1 heavyweight.


BINGO! :thumbsup:
I believe, at this moment it's almost impossible to say who the best HW in the world is. Many were the opinion Fedor isn't the best HW before this fight annyway, so that doesn't changes much.
The "Big 4" from the UFC haven't fought against eachother yet...soon to end on July 3rd, so it would be almost impossible to say who is better.
Also..there are the HWs from SF: Fedor, Overeem, Werdum, Big Foot. Werdum has beaten all of them now, but i don't see him as being better than Fedor or Overeem. He beat the downgraded version of Overeem:sarcastic12:

I want make it a longer post, but in conclusion...there isn't a HW out there that is worth to be called No. 1 Heavyweight in the world right now.
After they get to smash each other's faces or chocke each other out, then we're talking.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

I think Carwin is going to destroy Lesner... like no contest destroy him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Because he defeated 2 overrated fighters? Brock Lesnar is a newcoming MMA wannabe who hasn't proved anything.


lol, once again, your bias against the UFC is ever apparent. Can't seem to switch it off, can you? I know, I know. Heath Herring is no good. Randy Couture is too old. And Frank Mir is over-rated. Give me a break. Surely even you, despite your unconditional, and oftentimes blind love for SF can admit that waltzing into the UFC and running rough-shot over durable fighters like Heath Herring, legends like Randy Couture, and well rounded/proven contenders like Frank Mir _is_ impressive. The man has four career wins, three of them against top UFC HWs, and men that most would consider top HWs, _period_. Save you, of course. Color me shocked on that one 

Hasn't proven anything? Yeah... only that he can hang with the top fighters in his organization, despite being a relative 'newb' to the sport, the one and only assertion you managed to get right. I get not liking Brock. I truly do. But to not respect or be impressed by what he's accomplished in the Octagon can only derive from pure, straight bias, something you absolutely reek of. What will be your excuse if and when he dispatches Shane Carwin? That Shane is one dimensional? Too slow? Over-rated? Or does Brock have to lay waste to SF's vast list of pound for pound HWs like Brett Rogers and Bigfoot Silva to earn your obviously coveted respect?

You never cease to amaze me. You'd think a man in your position could at least discuss matters like these with a shred of objectivity, but it's all too apparent that you and objectivity go together about as well as Fedor and triangle choke holds. I'm far from Brock Lesnar's biggest fan, but I can respect what he's done and where he's going. For someone to walk into an organization like the UFC and score wins such as his with so little experience under his belt _is_ impressive and unparalleled. So yes, I can give the man his due. But I'll also be the first person to defend Fedor's legacy after last night's loss to Werdrum. That's the difference between someone like me, and someone like you.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, Fedor lost now.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

brock lesnar is not the number one hw in the world, his record is the worst of any ufc champion ever, his top tier wins were over "should be retired" randy, and frank mir who had previously defeated him. lesnar shouldnt even be ranked in the top ten in my opinion, but most of you on here will yell blasphemy. fedor is still in the top 3 hw in the world as well.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Brock is the clear number 1 now unless Carwin shows us otherwise. 

If Fedor ever wants to rejoin the discussion, he'll have to come to the UFC. A rematch win over Werdum or a win over Overeem won't sway me now...especially should Brock or Carwin win in impressive fashion.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Winner of Velasquez vs Winner of Lesnar vs Carwin is the disputed best HW in the world. Emelianenko was embarassed last night, but he's still got an amazing record. 

The debate will continue, guaranteed, until Fedor retires or comes to the UFC. Its all a big circular cluster-f*ck.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol, I love how all the posters on Sherdog are saying that Werdum should be the new #1, 

I'd have to say Lesnar is #1, Cain #2, Dos Santos #3, Overeem #4, Carwin #5, Fedor #6. 

That's not an insult to Fedor, it's a testament to how good the new breed of heavyweights is.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If you want to count wins and losses, he's not #1. But the fashion in which he's won his fights puts him up there.

In terms of dominance (who has the best shot at beating any other HW right now) - oddsmakers would put on match-ups - for me it's really a toss up between Overeem, Cain, Carwin and Brock. 

A case could be made for all 4. I wouldn't bet on any of these fights.

Carwin or Brock beating the other would put that guy at #1 HW without a doubt. Carwin with ridiculous short range KO ability. Brock with size/wrestling/athleticism. Cain with pure boxing/speed/wrestling/athleticism. Overeem with the ability to throw high kicks/MMA submission grappling experience/speed.

I'll say it's a tie right now between Overeem, Cain, Carwin and Brock. You can tag a guy #1 in a week.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, once again, your bias against the UFC is ever apparent. Can't seem to switch it off, can you? I know, I know. Heath Herring is no good. Randy Couture is too old. And Frank Mir is over-rated. Give me a break. Surely even you, despite your unconditional, and oftentimes blind love for SF can admit that waltzing into the UFC and running rough-shot over durable fighters like Heath Herring, legends like Randy Couture, and well rounded/proven contenders like Frank Mir _is_ impressive. The man has four career wins, three of them against top UFC HWs, and men that most would consider top HWs, _period_. Save you, of course. Color me shocked on that one
> 
> Hasn't proven anything? Yeah... only that he can hang with the top fighters in his organization, despite being a relative 'newb' to the sport, the one and only assertion you managed to get right. I get not liking Brock. I truly do. But to not respect or be impressed by what he's accomplished in the Octagon can only derive from pure, straight bias, something you absolutely reek of. What will be your excuse if and when he dispatches Shane Carwin? That Shane is one dimensional? Too slow? Over-rated? Or does Brock have to lay waste to SF's vast list of pound for pound HWs like Brett Rogers and Bigfoot Silva to earn your obviously coveted respect?
> 
> You never cease to amaze me. You'd think a man in your position could at least discuss matters like these with a shred of objectivity, but it's all too apparent that you and objectivity go together about as well as Fedor and triangle choke holds. I'm far from Brock Lesnar's biggest fan, but I can respect what he's done and where he's going. For someone to walk into an organization like the UFC and score wins such as his with so little experience under his belt _is_ impressive and unparalleled. So yes, I can give the man his due. But I'll also be the first person to defend Fedor's legacy after last night's loss to Werdrum. That's the difference between someone like me, and someone like you.


No it's not impressive bud. 

Not impressive enough to be ranked as a #1 fighter. I'd put JDS ahead of him anyday. His record is much more impressive.

And Heath Herring is not that good of a fighter. Are you serious? 

And yes Randy Couture is too old.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I cannot see how at this time, Brock can be ranked number 1. In my opinion there is no number 1 ranked HW right now. It's up in limbo until Brock and Carwin fight. Even then, I'd like to see the winner defend against JDS or Cain first.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the Lesnar Carwin fight is the decider in thise one, so I went for Carwin since I think he will beat Lesnar. Dude's hands are just insane.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

However much I hate to do it. I have to say Brock, he has the UFC belt, and Fedor was never in the picture in my mind.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> No it's not impressive bud. Not to be ranked as a #1 fighter. I'd put JDS, or Velasquez ahead of him anyday. Their records are much more impressive.
> 
> And Heath Herring is not that good of a fighter. Are you serious?
> 
> And yes Randy Couture is too old.


If Brock beats Carwin and then beats either Velasquez/JDS would you admit he's #1?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I cant believe that many people are picking a 4-1 Brock Lesnar as the #1 HW.


I voted for Cain who has shown us maore as a fighter in the past year that Brock has taken off........


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cain Velasquez is well above Brock and Carwin. JDS is also above brock.


----------



## Fedorbator (Jun 17, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Cain Velasquez is well above Brock and Carwin. JDS is also above brock.


Agree.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor is....he has one loss, Brock has one in what 5-6 fights??? Plus after next week Brock is prob gonna have another....


So he is a WWE wrestler and wrestled in College. Imagine a guy that was a WWE wrestler his name was Shane Carwin.....he came to the UFC and was given a shot at the belt after 2 fights.....he went on to win 9 more never leaving the 1st round.....Who would Brock be then??? A guy with 5 wins and a loss and in the conversation.....

Funny if you just kinda flip things around....


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Why is Carwin's name even mentioned in the list?????????

And why have 12 people voted for him???????


----------



## Fedorbator (Jun 17, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Why is Carwin's name even mentioned in the list?????????
> 
> And why have 12 people voted for him???????


:sarcastic06:
Why would the Interim Heavyweight Champion NOT be included on a list of Top Heavyweights?

Epic troll fail.
:sign02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Why is Carwin's name even mentioned in the list?????????
> 
> And why have 12 people voted for him???????


Why wouldn't his name be in? Seriously?

I don't think he is number 1 at all, but he sure as hell is higher than Brock.

Shogun was ranked the number one LHW back when Chuck had the belt, and Wanderlei the Pride belt. Having a belt does not give you automatic number one ranking and for good reason.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Why wouldn't his name be in? Seriously?
> 
> I don't think he is number 1 at all, but he sure as hell is higher than Brock.
> 
> Shogun was ranked the number one LHW back when Chuck had the belt, and Wanderlei the Pride belt. Having a belt does not give you automatic number one ranking and for good reason.


Well I dont think beating 2 good HW in the UFC makes you even close to the #1 HW in the world. 

And I dont think Brock should be #1 either as Cain was my pick.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Fedorbator said:


> :sarcastic06:
> Why would the Interim Heavyweight Champion NOT be included on a list of Top Heavyweights?
> 
> Epic troll fail.
> :sign02:


Having an Interim belt means shit. He beat 2 good HW in the UFC that doesnt make you any where near #1 HW material. All he has shown is KO power, All the other HW in the UFC on the list have shown us more than Carwin. 

Troll fail my ass.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Well I dont think beating 2 good HW in the UFC makes you even close to the #1 HW in the world.
> 
> And I dont think Brock should be #1 either as Cain was my pick.


It's the fact he he beat them in such amazing fashion. He destroyed Mir, and sparked Gonzaga completely out with one shot.

12-0 all finished in the first round, with two crushing victories over solid heavy weights gets you in the HW rankings for sure.

Should he be ranked number 1? No. Should he be mentioned in the poll? Yes.

Until Cain faces another highly ranked heavyweight I don't think he should be ranked 1 either. I'm stupidly impressed by him though.

Actually choosing a number 1 HW right now is extremely difficult, everyone will have their opinions and every fighter has there pros and cons. The number 1 ranked HW is in limbo for me.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> It's the fact he he beat them in such amazing fashion. He destroyed Mir, and sparked Gonzaga completely out with one shot.
> 
> 12-0 all finished in the first round, with two crushing victories over solid heavy weights gets you in the HW rankings for sure.
> 
> ...



I highly agree with the bolded part.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> No it's not impressive bud.
> 
> Not impressive enough to be ranked as a #1 fighter. I'd put JDS ahead of him anyday. His record is much more impressive.
> 
> ...


That's not what you said. This isn't about Brock being number one, which I wouldn't concede that he is. It's about his being an impressive upstart whom has done what no other rookie has done, and that's defeat top names on path to a belt in what could legitimately be considered as his _debut_ into the sport. Was he the recipient of special treatment in that UFC afforded him a chance it likely would not have afforded other rookies? You bet your ass. But he was handed legitimately tough challenges, which he overcame. We're continuing to see him progress as a fighter, and I don't think anyone in their right mind would or could 'poo-poo' what he was able to do against Frank Mir. That some of you can't seem to allot him some credit on the basis of his professional wrestling past is absolutely ridiculous. I suppose he'll just have to do away with Shane Carwin, but even then, there will be nay-sayers. It's the way we fans are.

Randy's showing signs of aging now. But no one seemed to have a problem with his squaring off against Brock two years ago. And at the time, Heath Herring could have easily been considered a legitimate test for what was essentially a rookie fighter in Brock Lesnar. Good and durable are two completely different attributes, by the by. To say that Herring isn't a 'test' for a mixed martial artist with two fights under his belt is simply incorrect, or at least was... not much we can say about old Heath these days. As for Mir... I don't even really need to validate that, because the man is a well rounded fighter. Losing to two men currently vying for the title shouldn't really be held against him. 

Again, this isn't about Brock being number one. He has a long way to go. Hell, I'll go you one better and put forth my belief that Fedor is still the heir to that throne. But I can't sit by and let someone tell me and these boards that what Brock has accomplished isn't all that impressive, especially when you can't seemingly offer any insight into why that is. I guess it's just that much easier to type it than it is to support it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's not what you said. This isn't about Brock being number one, which I wouldn't concede that he is. It's about his being an impressive upstart whom has done what no other rookie has done, and that's defeat top names on path to a belt in what could legitimately be considered as his _debut_ into the sport. Was he the recipient of special treatment in that UFC afforded him a chance it likely would not have afforded other rookies? You bet your ass. But he was handed legitimately tough challenges, which he overcame. We're continuing to see him progress as a fighter, and I don't think anyone in their right mind would or could 'poo-poo' what he was able to do against Frank Mir. That some of you can't seem to allot him some credit on the basis of his professional wrestling past is absolutely ridiculous. I suppose he'll just have to do away with Shane Carwin, but even then, there will be nay-sayers. It's the way we fans are.
> 
> Randy's showing signs of aging now. But no one seemed to have a problem with his squaring off against Brock two years ago. And at the time, Heath Herring could have easily been considered a legitimate test for what was essentially a rookie fighter in Brock Lesnar. Good and durable are two completely different attributes, by the by. To say that Herring isn't a 'test' for a mixed martial artist with two fights under his belt is simply incorrect, or at least was... not much we can say about old Heath these days. As for Mir... I don't even really need to validate that, because the man is a well rounded fighter. Losing to two men currently vying for the title shouldn't really be held against him.
> 
> Again, this isn't about Brock being number one. He has a long way to go. Hell, I'll go you one better and put forth my belief that Fedor is still the heir to that throne. But I can't sit by and let someone tell me and these boards that what Brock has accomplished isn't all that impressive, especially when you can't seemingly offer any insight into why that is. I guess it's just that much easier to type it than it is to support it.


The answer is simple.

Brock is being placed in the #1 HW catagory by many fans.

So I say to such fans. His resume isn't impressive enough to be called the #1 HW in the world. Especially when you look closley at his victories.

It doesn't take many words to explain that.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The answer is simple.
> 
> Brock is being placed in the #1 HW catagory by many fans.


And FightMatrix
http://www.fightmatrix.com/mma-ranks/heavyweight-265-lbs/


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Tank.Abbott

/Thread


Sorry, too tired not to troll 

Goodnight MMAF


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MatParker116 said:


> And FightMatrix
> http://www.fightmatrix.com/mma-ranks/heavyweight-265-lbs/


It's cool that they have like 100 or so fighters in their rankings system, but that list really sucks.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Hy Guize, my name is hurp, I like to Derp.


oh you. stop. 

ON TOPIC you cant have a legit no. 1 until 116 is over. however logically brock shouldnt even be up there, but the UFC Hype train will be as it is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

At this point, i hope that Brock smashes Carwin and rapes Cain in his next fight so everybody would give Brock some credit finally!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Rauno™;1212103 said:


> At this point, i hope that Brock smashes Carwin and rapes Cain in his next fight so everybody would give Brock some credit finally!


Its not your fault brock was given the belt as a "business decision"


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm going to get plenty of static for this but based off of their last 5 fights I would give it to JDS.

Do I think he's the best? Probably not but it's difficult to say when some of the names who are at the top have only fought a few real names in the last 5 fights.

Brock is 3-1 against top level fighters.

Carwin only has 2 wins against top level fighters.

Cain has a win against an aging Big Nog, the rest were second tier HW fighters.

Fedor hasn't fought much in the way of quality in several years.

If we go off of their career record Fedor takes it over any two on the list.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Fedor is....he has one loss, Brock has one in what 5-6 fights??? Plus after next week Brock is prob gonna have another....
> 
> 
> So he is a WWE wrestler and wrestled in College. Imagine a guy that was a WWE wrestler his name was Shane Carwin.....he came to the UFC and was given a shot at the belt after 2 fights.....he went on to win 9 more never leaving the 1st round.....Who would Brock be then??? A guy with 5 wins and a loss and in the conversation.....
> ...


Give Brock a little more credit than "wrestling" in college. He was the #1 wrestler in the United States, NCAA Division I national champion until he got injured before making the Olympic team.



coldcall420 said:


> Fedor is....he has one loss, Brock has one in what 5-6 fights??? Plus after next week Brock is prob gonna have another....
> 
> 
> So he is a WWE wrestler and wrestled in College. Imagine a guy that was a WWE wrestler his name was Shane Carwin.....he came to the UFC and was given a shot at the belt after 2 fights.....he went on to win 9 more never leaving the 1st round.....Who would Brock be then??? A guy with 5 wins and a loss and in the conversation.....
> ...


Give Brock a little more credit than "wrestled in college". He was the #1 collegiate wrestler in the nation, the NCAA Division I national champion until he got injured before making the Olympic team.

Carwin's resume is plenty impressive too...NCAA Division II champion. He and Brock were set to compete until Brock got injured (ironically, the same thing repeated itself when they became MMA fighters). This is a match that has been overdue since their college days.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm voting Fedor, although I'm not a Fedor fan, especially after his recent UFC whining. He still has the best record in the game, and one loss to a ranked HW shouldn't move his position at all. Is he the P4P best? No, not after last night, but there is no HW that has his resume.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

If Brock wins, he'll be considered #1, since he is considered #2 by the likes of mmaweekly/sherdog.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Brock is our champ until proven otherwise! So i give Top HW status to LESNAR! WAR BROCK!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm voting Fedor, although I'm not a Fedor fan, especially after his recent UFC whining. He still has the best record in the game, and one loss to a ranked HW shouldn't move his position at all. Is he the P4P best? No, not after last night, but there is no HW that has his resume.


 
^^^THIS^^^


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

astrallite said:


> Give Brock a little more credit than "wrestling" in college. He was the #1 wrestler in the United States, NCAA Division I national champion until he got injured before making the Olympic team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I acknowledge the difference in wrestling credentials but at this level you are not going to see a major difference in the cage, its more about past credentials as opposed to current skill....bottom line is they need to fight and as much as I wanted Mir to fight Brock I am pleased it will be Carwin....I think Carwin gets it done against Brock...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I acknowledge the difference in wrestling credentials but at this level you are not going to see a major difference in the cage, its more about past credentials as opposed to current skill....bottom line is they need to fight and as much as I wanted Mir to fight Brock I am pleased it will be Carwin....I think Carwin gets it done against Brock...


The biggest difference between Brock and Carwin is speed. Brock is one of the quickest HWs around. Also Brock's wrestling is far better than Carwins. IMO Brock pushes Carwin against the cage, takes him down, and pounds him out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pushing*

That's if Shane doesn't slam Brock with one of his fists first!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Sherdog now has Brock #1.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/2/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-25392


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Phuck Shitdog and its list....:sarcastic12:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

too early to tell the new HW..we'll find out on saturday


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*10 Years*

Yeah that is a 27 fight win streak, which I think is a record!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Phuck Shitdog and its list....:sarcastic12:


MMA weekly has him #1 too. 

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/topten.asp?articleid=16&zoneid=15



UFCGOD1 said:


> fedor , still 1 real loss in 10 years doesn't break your # 1 status , but if fedor loses his next fight i think he's top5


A guy loses he loses his top spot. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

either lesnar or carwin on who wins 116


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Let me get this straight! Being inactive for a year elevates you to No. 1 status? This list is a complete fail. JDS, Cain Valesquez, and Shane Carwin did more in a year then Brock Lesnar and are arguably ahead of him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> MMA weekly has him #1 too.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/topten.asp?articleid=16&zoneid=15
> 
> ...


 
How does he lose the top spot with one loss????:confused02: I dont care about the other lists they are bullshit I want Carwin to win more now than ever cuz that would put the end to Brock...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top Spot*

Who is number one now?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Rutard*



kantowrestler said:


> Who is number one now?


 
Have you read this thread???:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Thread*

Who is ranked the new number one now though?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The answer is simple.
> 
> Brock is being placed in the #1 HW catagory by many fans.
> 
> ...





MatParker116 said:


> And FightMatrix
> http://www.fightmatrix.com/mma-ranks/heavyweight-265-lbs/





rockybalboa25 said:


> If Brock wins, he'll be considered #1, since he is considered #2 by the likes of mmaweekly/sherdog.





rockybalboa25 said:


> Sherdog now has Brock #1.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/2/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-25392





rockybalboa25 said:


> MMA weekly has him #1 too.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/topten.asp?articleid=16&zoneid=15
> 
> ...


 
Take out the Brock hype and look above you and according to our forum it would still be Fedor, based on everything else I quoted for you on the thread i think you have your answer......and you posted on every page of this thread that had the lists on them....:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Brock Hype*

What if Carwin wins then?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What if Carwin wins then?


 
Most likely Fedor would keep the ranking...It wont go to Carwin...:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Take out the Brock hype and look above you and according to our forum it would still be Fedor, based on everything else I quoted for you on the thread i think you have your answer......and you posted on every page of this thread that had the lists on them....:thumbsup:


Damn CC, put him more on blast why don't you? lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other Sources*

I wonder what Yahoo sports is going to say about everything?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> How does he lose the top spot with one loss????:confused02: I dont care about the other lists they are bullshit I want Carwin to win more now than ever cuz that would put the end to Brock...


The same way every fighter since the beginning of fighting loses their top spot when they lose.



coldcall420 said:


> Take out the Brock hype and look above you and according to our forum it would still be Fedor, based on everything else I quoted for you on the thread i think you have your answer......and you posted on every page of this thread that had the lists on them....:thumbsup:


Brock is almost double the percent that Fedor is. Take out all the Fedor nuthuggers that can't let go, and it's all Brock



coldcall420 said:


> Most likely Fedor would keep the ranking...It wont go to Carwin...:thumbsup:


No one even has Fedor at #2. He's 3rd on all the polls. Carwin wins he's #1. We can go on and on about who Fedor is beat, but if an undefeated fighter beats the current #1 fighter by all credible ranking sources, he's #1. 



kantowrestler said:


> I wonder what Yahoo sports is going to say about everything?


Since yahoo sports doesn't rank fighters by class, probably nothing. They only rank p4p.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*P4p*

They rank by weightclass, granted I think it's Sheerdogs rankings though!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> They rank by weightclass, granted I think it's Sheerdogs rankings though!


Show me a link to a yahoosports ranking by weight class.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Link*

Like I said it's from another source but here it is http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=AjOvvmx9IPt9zgUg9Kf0A4RWEo14?slug=ys-mmaweekrs060310


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Like I said it's from another source but here it is http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=AjOvvmx9IPt9zgUg9Kf0A4RWEo14?slug=ys-mmaweekrs060310


Yes it's from mma weekly so it's the exact same list I posted earlier.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Earlier*

I thought you posted Sherdog!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought you posted Sherdog!


posted both. You should really start reading the entire thread, so you don't make so many mistakes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mistakes*

Ok, my bad!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The same way every fighter since the beginning of fighting loses their top spot when they lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Funny cuz BJ may have lost his top spot but he'll have it back in August...reality is they aren't Fedor nut huggers the dude has been the top HW for yrs and lost once....the other night. Brock already lost and the reality is there is a good chance he could lose to Carwin, that may put Carwin at #1 but he wont stay there the bold isn't true either because Frankie was not unbeaten when he fought BJ....reality is with enough searching you will find "lists" that dont match and have different fighters ranked higher than others....

Clearly you are not a Fedor fan what about all Brock nut huggers, its a 2 way street dude and if you dont think that poll would look alot different if Carwin beats Brock your nuts......but we wont have to wit long to see if that happens....



@ Life.....my intention was not to do that but rather provoke full sentences and reading of the thread before asking things that were answered in the thread already...


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

As others have said, picking a #1 is based on conjecture and opinion.

I think if all of the heavyweights got to fight each other, Brock would be the one with the most wins. This is based on his size, speed and GnP skills. It's not based on current record, it's based on who I think is currently the best.

I think Fedor would lose to Brock, Carwin, Cain, Dos Santos and Overeem. That's based on the fighter he has shown himself to be the last couple of years. Getting pummeled by Rogers was pretty damning on his skills these days.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Should Overeem not really be on this list?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem*

Should be on the top ten but not the number one spot!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Funny cuz BJ may have lost his top spot but he'll have it back in August...reality is they aren't Fedor nut huggers the dude has been the top HW for yrs and lost once....the other night. Brock already lost and the reality is there is a good chance he could lose to Carwin, that may put Carwin at #1 but he wont stay there the bold isn't true either because Frankie was not unbeaten when he fought BJ....reality is with enough searching you will find "lists" that dont match and have different fighters ranked higher than others....


First let's get one thing straight that was Fedor's second loss. Cry about it being not fair or controversial, but a loss is a loss. Jon Jones lost to Matt Hamill. Did it suck? Yes, but he still has a loss on his record. Seconldy show me one list that isn't something one guy just made up that has Fedor higher than #3. There are no fans that can justify putting a fighter who just lost #1, besides Fedor fans. If you admit that BJ loses his top spot than why not Fedor?



coldcall420;1214500
[FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode said:


> Clearly you are not a Fedor fan what about all Brock nut huggers, its a 2 way street dude and if you dont think that poll would look alot different if Carwin beats Brock your nuts......but we wont have to wit long to see if that happens....[/FONT]


I do think the poll would be extremely different if Brock loses. He would not get that many votes at #1. That's the difference Brock fans would accept that he isn't #1 if he loses to Carwin. Fedor fans can't accept it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> First let's get one thing straight that was Fedor's second loss. Cry about it being not fair or controversial, but a loss is a loss. Jon Jones lost to Matt Hamill. Did it suck? Yes, but he still has a loss on his record. Seconldy show me one list that isn't something one guy just made up that has Fedor higher than #3. There are no fans that can justify putting a fighter who just lost #1, besides Fedor fans. If you admit that BJ loses his top spot than why not Fedor?
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the poll would be extremely different if Brock loses. He would not get that many votes at #1. That's the difference Brock fans would accept that he isn't #1 if he loses to Carwin. Fedor fans can't accept it.


Lets get one thing straight...fedor lost once before on a controversial call that technically was an illegal blow. So yeah...

Second....no one is crying so you can take that 2nd place it some where....dont come at me that way...

I admit not Fedor because of many factors, the length of time he defended that ranking, and secondly, were talking about a guy with 6 fights in Brock....divide that by Fedors total wins and yeah...Im not impresssed.

lastly, if fedor was given the respect that Brock is given with the win loss ratio it would never add up....Fedor is the better fighter, just like Rogers was gonna walk all over him...that happened...Carwin will beat Lesnar...

BJ has some loses on his record...Fedor has one legit loss suffered the other night....


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lets get one thing straight...fedor lost once before on a controversial call that technically was an illegal blow. So yeah...
> 
> Second....no one is crying so you can take that 2nd place it some where....dont come at me that way...
> 
> ...


Who said Rogers would do anything to Fedor? Rogers is terrible. Does Fedor have a better record overall, of course. Do we rank people on what they did 5 years ago? no.
If Brock beats Carwin Saturday, then he and Fedor will have the same record of ranked HWs in the last 3 years 3-1. They will also have the same record over HWs for the last 3 years 4-1.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Who said Rogers would do anything to Fedor? Rogers is terrible. Does Fedor have a better record overall, of course. Do we rank people on what they did 5 years ago? no.
> If Brock beats Carwin Saturday, then he and Fedor will have the same record of ranked HWs in the last 3 years 3-1. They will also have the same record over HWs for the last 3 years 4-1.


 
AND HE WOULD STILL HAVE TWO LOSSES...:thumbsup: Now your making my point cuz if Carwin wins it wont matter what at that point what would put Brock ahead of Fedor?? Nothing except that Fedor has a shit ton more wins. Therefore...Fedor

Many people said that Rogers was huge and would beat Fedor on shear size overwhelming him and that was not the case.....search the forum if you want i imagine you would find it on the Pre/Post Thread of the fight.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Record*

Well if Carwin wins then Brock would have two losses and Carwin would have eight more wins then Brock and would be in a good spot for the number one ranking spot!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if Carwin wins then Brock would have two losses and Carwin would have eight more wins then Brock and would be in a good spot for the number one ranking spot!


 
Yes but then it should be:

Carwin
Fedor
Lesnar 

Some will argue about JDS and Cain...that is yet to be earned....


Good full sentence post kanto!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*JDS and Cain*

Well they have gone against a few notable people!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well they have gone against a few notable people!


 
This is true which is why i say they will certainly get mentioned but they need more fights, I think JDS needs to fight Cain but I dot think the UFC will do that till at least one of them wins...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Contender*

Yeah I personally think Cain and JDS should've fought each other but instead Cain gets the Brock/Carwin winner and JDS has to fight Big Country Nelson!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> AND HE WOULD STILL HAVE TWO LOSSES...:thumbsup: Now your making my point cuz if Carwin wins it wont matter what at that point what would put Brock ahead of Fedor?? Nothing except that Fedor has a shit ton more wins. Therefore...Fedor
> 
> Many people said that Rogers was huge and would beat Fedor on shear size overwhelming him and that was not the case.....search the forum if you want i imagine you would find it on the Pre/Post Thread of the fight.....


If Brock beats Carwin, how would he have two losses? That maes no sense. My point was if brock beats carwin they have both beaten 3 ranked fighters over the past three years and each lost to one.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> If Brock beats Carwin, how would he have two losses? That maes no sense. My point was if brock beats carwin they have both beaten 3 ranked fighters over the past three years and each lost to one.


 
I'm talking about if he loses to Carwin, he would still have 2 losses so how do you put a guy thats 5-2 ahead of a guy that is 32-2...it doesn't add up, Carwin will fill that void if he wins, but I could still see some polls having Fedor at #2 at that point...

I understand your point...:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Carwin
> Fedor
> Lesnar


Should that happen....

I think it should be 

Carwin
JDS
Werdum
Fedor
Cain


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Should that happen....
> 
> I think it should be
> 
> ...


 
I could see Werdum in there J.P. but not JDS yet, he needs one more big win.....and that doesnt appear to be a problem, the problem is who are they gonna give him???


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I could see Werdum in there J.P. but not JDS yet, he needs one more big win.....and that doesnt appear to be a problem, the problem is who are they gonna give him???


I would keep JDS ranked above Werdum as long as he continues to win. Since he does have a stoppage over Fabricio.

If he loses and Werdum continues to win than Fabricio would move past him.

Now what pisses me off and has been for a couple of months is how Dana White and Joe Silva refuse to have JDS and Cain Velasquez fight for a number 1 contender slot even though it makes more sense than any other #1 contender slot in the UFC right now.

I really think they are protecting their records from eachother.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I would keep JDS ranked above Werdum as long as he continues to win. Since he does have a stoppage over Fabricio.
> 
> If he loses and Werdum continues to win than Fabricio would move past him.
> 
> ...


 
I think you are totally right. I have said thayt ever sionce people have been calling for that fight, but there is more money in two undefeated fighters going their own paths till one or each lose....Personally I would pick JDS over Cain....

Good Post great points....:thumbsup: + rep


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I think you are totally right. I have said thayt ever sionce people have been calling for that fight, but there is more money in two undefeated fighters going their own paths till one or each lose....Personally I would pick JDS over Cain....
> 
> Good Post great points....:thumbsup: + rep


Probably is more money in it. But it sucks that we won't know who the real #1 contender is. In my opinion JDS and Cain are tied for that spot right now.

Cain destroying Rothwell, Kongo, and Nog

JDS destroying Werdum, Mirko, Gonzaga


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Probably is more money in it. But it sucks that we won't know who the real #1 contender is. In my opinion JDS and Cain are tied for that spot right now.
> 
> Cain destroying Rothwell, Kongo, and Nog
> 
> JDS destroying Werdum, Mirko, Gonzaga


I would have to say that Werdum, CroCop, and Gonzaga are more of a feat than Rothwell, Kongo, and Big Nog, but it's all based on opinion right now.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm talking about if he loses to Carwin, he would still have 2 losses so how do you put a guy thats 5-2 ahead of a guy that is 32-2...it doesn't add up, Carwin will fill that void if he wins, but I could still see some polls having Fedor at #2 at that point...
> 
> Why would I rank Lesnar at #1 if he loses. I never said that. I said if Lesnar wins. The winner tonight is #1.
> 
> ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why would I rank Lesnar at #1 if he loses. I never said that. I said if Lesnar wins. The winner tonight is #1.


*faceplant*

I never said you said that, go back and read....Im saying that if Brock loses he would have two losses and that would put him behind Fedor on the list....

Carwin Fedor Lesnar, assuming Carwin wins....:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Secondly as a fan I want to see JDS and Velasquez. As a business it's a terrible idea. Let's say Cain beats JDS, then loses to the winner of Carwin/Lesnar. Who gets the next shot? How do you hype a fight between a guy who lost to the guy who just lost to your champion. So whoever wins tonight will most likely have two fights lined up as long as they don't lose to lesser opponents. Cain probably gets it first, then JDS. This way they both get their shots. If Cain beats the champ, then the fight still happens.


This post is the definition of how to pad a contenders record. Thank you Rocky.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> This post is the definition of how to pad a contenders record. Thank you Rocky.


On one hand you praise guys like jds for having a padded record, now you have a problem with it? Your main reason you said that he should be ranked ahead of lesnar is because he has more wins, even though only 5 of them are against competition that is at least descent. Now you don't want fighters to pad their records. You think they should always jump in against the high level competition. That sounds very much like what you find wrong with lesnar.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Brock is the #1 heavy weight...he proved he has skills not just power.....respect was earned, Brock has convinced me....


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Brock is the #1 heavy weight...he proved he has skills not just power.....respect was earned, Brock has convinced me....


On a side note, we bet 300K credits, and you lost all of them in vBookie?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> On a side note, we bet 300K credits, and you lost all of them in vBookie?


 
And you officially have rubbed the salt in the wound...2 million down to 7k urban....yeah...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> And you officially have rubbed the salt in the wound...2 million down to 7k urban....yeah...


Your lesson learned is better than any amount of credits. That'll teach you to bet against Lesnar again.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Your lesson learned is better than any amount of credits. That'll teach you to bet against Lesnar again.


 
You were not sayin that in the 1st.....I just dont know who can beat this man now....:confused02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> You were not sayin that in the 1st.....I just dont know who can beat this man now....:confused02:


I'll be honest, I wasn't looking at the TV much in the first round. I knew when Brock came out smiling in the second that he was going to be fine, though.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> You were not sayin that in the 1st.....I just dont know who can beat this man now....:confused02:


The 2 guys that stand a chance to beat him dint fight in the UFC. 

Shane proved Lesnar isnt all that great on his feet so Overeem could do it ...... maybe. 

And Maybe Fedor because I still believe his hype........


I also wouldnt be surprised to see Lesnar beat both of these guys.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

What has me sol right now....is Lesnar switching to Carwins left side and securing that choke, that wasn't some rookie shit and Brock hung right in there....Im not sure what to say......resect to Lesnar and humble in Victory!!!

Clearly, Carwin gassed but how do you do that??? Someone called me out on Jackson fighters gassing earlier this week.....they were correct if i could remember who I would rep them....


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> What has me sol right now....is Lesnar switching to Carwins left side and securing that choke, that wasn't some rookie shit and Brock hung right in there....Im not sure what to say......resect to Lesnar and humble in Victory!!!
> 
> Clearly, Carwin gassed but how do you do that??? Someone called me out on Jackson fighters gassing earlier this week.....they were correct if i could remember who I would rep them....


Well and then also, it isn't just the physical work. It is also all the nerves, and the adrenaline that get your heart pumping really fast. If it was just a day in the gym, then it would be fine. But it was in front of the whole world, for the championship of the world, and he wore himself our because he was so mentally pumped, not because of physical exertion, just IMO thats what happened.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> The 2 guys that stand a chance to beat him dint fight in the UFC.
> 
> Shane proved Lesnar isnt all that great on his feet so Overeem could do it ...... maybe.
> 
> ...


overeem got ko'ed by chuck liddel at 205 before the steriods. he don't stand a shot at lesner.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

blang said:


> overeem got ko'ed by chuck liddel at 205 before the steriods. he don't stand a shot at lesner.


Overeem has never been tested positive once.....ever....


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

blang said:


> overeem got ko'ed by chuck liddel at 205 before the steriods. he don't stand a shot at lesner.


that was like 7 years ago. So what.......


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Perraks said:


> I think now there isn't any clear number 1 heavyweight. And i miss some names on the list.
> 
> My only real thought about this it that Brock Lesnar will fall soon.


Brock should have lost tonight, Carwin had him in a lot of trouble but gassed badly and wasn't able to finish him, Lesnar absorbed the punishment amazingly,and took full advantage in the second, and pulled off a good sub, which I definitely didn't expect.
Velasquez will beat him in my opinion, he has much crisper striking and isn't going to gas imo, the size advantage as always could play a major factor.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

My Heavyweight Rankings after Brock/Carwin

1) Brock
2) Carwin
3) JDS
4) Cain
5) Overeem
6) Mir
7) Fedor
8) Werdum

who cares after that


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

punchbag said:


> Brock should have lost tonight, Carwin had him in a lot of trouble but gassed badly and wasn't able to finish him, Lesnar absorbed the punishment amazingly,and took full advantage in the second, and pulled off a good sub, which I definitely didn't expect.
> Velasquez will beat him in my opinion, he has much crisper striking and isn't going to gas imo, the size advantage as always could play a major factor.


Brock was losing due to striking. Cain's striking isn't near as good as Carwin's. Cain can't outwrestle Brock. Cain is tailor made for Brock. JDS is the tougher fight for Brock Style vs style wise.


Also my rankings at HW would be

1. Lesnar
2. JDS
3. Velasquez
4. Werdum
5. Fedor
6. Carwin
7. Mir
8. NOG
9. Overeem
10. Silva


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*10. Silva*

Could someone please explain to me how Bigfoot Silva gets a top ten spot when he beat downhill Arlovski!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Could someone please explain to me how Bigfoot Silva gets a top ten spot when he beat downhill Arlovski!


Basically because there's no one else to go there. I mean who else do you put there: Nelson, Rogers, or Rothwell? The 10th spot is the toughest, because no one really deserves it.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Nelson, he has proved to be quite lethal in the UFC so far. He is knocking everyone out.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

LiteGladiator said:


> Nelson, he has proved to be quite lethal in the UFC so far. He is knocking everyone out.


Everyone?

I didn't realize that Struve and Shaub were everyone? The guy has never beaten a ranked fighter. The best competition he's faced are Rothwell, Arlovski, and Monson. He lost all three. Until Nelson beats a good fighter, he doesn't deserve to be ranked.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Everyone?
> 
> I didn't realize that Struve and Shaub were everyone? The guy has never beaten a ranked fighter. The best competition he's faced are Rothwell, Arlovski, and Monson. He lost all three. Until Nelson beats a good fighter, he doesn't deserve to be ranked.


He also ran through Slice, Sweeney and Wren so he's got that five fight win streak going on for him. While none of the five guys who he's beaten are world beaters the fact that he crushed all five of them with all five being UFC caliber guys, I'd put him in the top ten. 

And as I've said before the guy is two wins away from being the undisputed number 1 fighter in the world. Just breathe and say...it's only 3 more weeks it's only 3 more weeks.



kantowrestler said:


> Could someone please explain to me how Bigfoot Silva gets a top ten spot when he beat downhill Arlovski!


Because the rest of the top 20 looks like this

*Big Nog *- I don't think he can beat anyone in the top ten and I think a number of guys in the top 20 would beat him (Russow, Rothwell, Hague).

*Ben Rothwell *- couldn't put away a weakened Gilbert Yvel, if Velasquez beats Lesnar then I can support him as a top ten fighter.

*Mike Russow* - looked like crap against Hague and pulled a come from behind victory.

*Tim Hague *- looked good but still lost his fight

*Mirko Cro Cop* - the Pat Berry win was nice (and added more prestige to JDS's win over Cro Cop) but he still has loses over Kongo and Gonzaga.

*Cheick Kongo* - flawed game and was murdered by a lower ten Frank Mir

*Brett Rogers *- was wrecked by Overeem, and with Fedor losing Rogers drops like a stone (he might have to fight Lashley next)

*Gonzaga* - Is 0-4 against the top ten, his only big win is Cro Crop

*Randy Couture* - undersized and moving down to LHW he might be able to beat several top 20 guys but why would he want to?

*Stefan Struve* - his record isn't _that_ bad, he's got raw potential

To me everyone who lost to Werdum gets a bump due to his beating of Fedor, while the guys that lost to Fedor take a dip. And give Silva credit, he's got a good record (14-2)


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> He also ran through Slice, Sweeney and Wren so he's got that five fight win streak going on for him. While none of the five guys who he's beaten are world beaters the fact that he crushed all five of them with all five being UFC caliber guys, I'd put him in the top ten.
> 
> And as I've said before the guy is two wins away from being the undisputed number 1 fighter in the world. Just breathe and say...it's only 3 more weeks it's only 3 more weeks.
> 
> B]Big Nog [/B]- I don't think he can beat anyone in the top ten and I think a number of guys in the top 20 would beat him (Russow, Rothwell, Hague).


First none of those are actual fights. They are exhibitions and don't count on a fighters record. Secondly none of those guys are any good. 

What you said about NOG is not true. I think there are some guys in the top 10 he can beat. He can beat Overeem and Silva. He's already proved he can beat Werdum. There's no way Russow, Rothwell, and Hague don't get submitted by NOG.


----------

